# Great moments of movie magic



## jdavis (Jan 18, 2004)

How about something a little more positive from movies. What are your favorite scenes from movies that have stuck with you or influenced you or that you just really really liked? 

(Warning many of these may be considered spoilers for a movie)

Examples: 

Empire Strikes Back, Vader's reveal to Luke. That has to be one of the biggest and most recognized scenes of all time, I remember seeing it in a movie theater in Anchorage Alaska, I was 10 years old and I remember it like it was yesterday. That was one of the biggest shocks ever in my life.

Conan the Barbarian, Conan's prayer to Crom. Ok as silly as it sounds that scene consistently brings a tear to my eye, it was just a very powerful scene (not to mention the carnage that came seconds after it). 

Conan the Barbarian, What is best in Life. Yea if somebody ask you what is best in life you should know the answer now. True words to live by 

Bill and Teds Excellent Adventure, the gathering of historic person's montage. I'm particularly fond of "Genghis Khan want a twinkie?". Just goes to show sometimes the weirdest things get stuck in your head when watching a movie.

Star Wars, the Stormtrooper hitting his head. I bet I saw that movie a dozen times before it was pointed out to me, now I can't get through the movie without cracking up at it. If you don't know the scene, it's when the stormtroopers are breaking into the control room and the droids are hiding in the closet, one stormtrooper bashes his head on the door and almost goes down when they enter the room. Even after they spent all that money on the special editions that is still in there. 

Star Wars, Han Solo coming back to help Luke at the Death Star trench. Man what a great scene, it gives me goosebumps. It was the big payoff of the whole movie for me (being I was always more of a Han fan than a Luke fan). Funny side to that check out how hard Han shakes Chewie, he about pulls him out of his seat.


----------



## Mistwell (Jan 18, 2004)

Amistad - Give Us Free scene in the courtroom.

Amelie - Scene when the father discovers the Gnome has returned.

Shawshank Redemption - Scene where he bursts from the earth into freedom.

Unbreakable - Scene in the train station, where he senses evil around him.

Usual Suspects - the ending Reveal scene.


----------



## Mog Elffoe (Jan 18, 2004)

Fun topic!  Rife with spoilers!    

*The Iron Giant*  The scene where the giant is flying into space to stop the nuke and he closes his eyes right before impact and whispers, "Superman..."  Puts a lump in my throat every single time I see it--the closest I've ever come to shedding a tear in a movie.

*The Good, The Bad, & The Ugly*  The showdown at the end where the title characters stare intensely at each other for five minutes straight.  Who could've thought that this scene could be as cool and intense as it is?

*True Grit*  Another showdown scene--the bit where Rooster Cogburn faces down Ned Pepper and his gang, gets ticked off and just charges them!  I love this scene!  It has some of the coolest dialog ever as well:

RC: "I aim to kill you in one minute, Ned.  Or see you hanged in Fort Smith at Judge Parker's convenience.  What'll it be?"

NP: "I call that bold talk for a one eyed fat man!"

RC:  "Fill your hands, you son of a       !" >charges<

*Fast Times At Ridgemont High*  Phoebe Cates coming out of the pool.  Mmm...  Phoebe Cates...  >Homer drool...<


----------



## tetsujin28 (Jan 18, 2004)

Every single scene in Dreyer's _Passion of Joan of Arc_.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 18, 2004)

Mog Elffoe said:
			
		

> *The Good, The Bad, & The Ugly*  The showdown at the end where the title characters stare intensely at each other for five minutes straight.  Who could've thought that this scene could be as cool and intense as it is?




Hell yes!  That's one of my favourite scenes from any movie ever.  And I'm not a Western fan.

In the same vein - and given that we've got two Conan scenes already on the list - I'm going to add the face-off between Thulsa Doom and Mrs the Barbarian at the start of the film.  I love that scene.

The duel between the Dread Pirate Westley and Inigo Montoya in _The Princess Bride_.

And while that movie (which I would consider my favourite _movie_ from any movie ever  ) is rife with wonderful dialogue ("You keep a-using that word..."), it's hard to beat the delivery of the scene at the castle gate...

"Give us the gate key."
"I have no gate key."
"Fezzik?  Tear his arms off."
"Oh, you mean this gate key."

And I'm also going to add "Flash Gordon plays football vs the Imperial guards".  So sue me 

-Hyp.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 18, 2004)

Raiders of the Lost Ark: Indy switching the idol for the bag of sand.  Indy running away from the boulder.  

Temple of Doom: Indy reaching back under the stone door to retrieve his hat.

The Terminator: The shiny chrome Terminator walking out of the wreckage of the flaming truck.

Back to the Future: Doc and Marty standing in the carpark, two flaming tyre tracks passing between their legs, staring at where the car and the dog _aren't_...

Groundhog Day.  "I got you, babe"...

ET.  Glowing fingers, and "Phone Home"...

Rain Man.  Just Dustin Hoffman's performance in general.

Top Gun.  The "We were inverted" explanation.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 18, 2004)

Here's a couple threads worth:
http://forums.dvdfile.com/interactive/forum/showthread.php?t=5903&highlight=memorable+scenes
http://forums.dvdfile.com/interactive/forum/showthread.php?t=37299&highlight=memorable+scenes


----------



## ElMorte (Jan 19, 2004)

I agree with many of the people above.

One scene that still strikes me is the endscene from "The Body Snatchers (if thats the right english title)" where Donald Sutherland screams at the woman.

It stuck that strong that i still use it in my Shadowrungroup when a hidden/disguised char got dicovered. *g*


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 19, 2004)

Ooh.

"Did you order the Code Red?!"
_"You're god-damned right I did!"_

-Hyp.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 19, 2004)

*Goldfinger.*  The entire scene from the Oddjob fight to the dismantling of the nuke.  I mean, first you've got Bond holding the hat, and Oddjob actually looks worried.  That's just great.  Then you've got the electrocution.  And _then_ he's about to accidentally set off the nuke when someone who actually knows what he's doing stops it, so it reads . . . 007.  I can almost hear that little Bond riff, duh duh, DUH DUH!!!!!


----------



## Chain Lightning (Jan 19, 2004)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> *Goldfinger.*  The entire scene from the Oddjob fight to the dismantling of the nuke.




Yeah, that's a cool scene.

A few favorites of mine are:

--*Blackhawk Down *: From the airstrip to downtown Bakara market deployment scene.

--*Heat*: So many in this movie actually. Pacino talking to Deniro in cafe over coffee, the downtown shoot out, Pacino yelling "Cuz she's got a GREAT @$$! And you got your head....all the way up it!" Stuff like that.

--*Lord of the Rings:Fellowship of the Ring* : Everything in Moria . That's going to be a unbeatable D&D inspiring moment for a long time for me.

--*Goldeneye* : The pre-credit sequence...and heck, the credit sequence too!

--*Braveheart* : The battle at Stirling.

--*Saving Private Ryan*: The battle at Normandy beach. 


Man, I must be bloodthirsty...sure are a lot of battle sequences. Okay, some none battle sequences....

--*Some Kind of Wonderful* : when Mary Stuart Masterson's character helps Eric Stoltz's character practice kissing. 

--*Battle Royale* : When the students get told about the game, its rules, and when they get their names called one by one to gather their equipment bag to head out.

--*JoJo's Bizarre Adventure* : The games with the gambler Darby. A smart confrontation with lots of tension and yet no fighting.

--*Seven* : "What's in the box!?!?"


----------



## Skarp Hedin (Jan 19, 2004)

*Gandhi* -- Anytime they start chanting "Long Live! Gandhi-ji!"


----------



## ConnorSB (Jan 19, 2004)

The Proffessional: At the end when the corrupt cop finally gets whats coming to him- grenade style.

Requium for a Dream: When the mom is tripping on the uppers and downers while watching that infomercial... whoa, that was some powerful stuff.

Ditto for The Iron Giant- "Superman". 

Dead Poet's Society- When the kid dons the Pan outfit and stares out his window before moving towards his father's desk


----------



## stevelabny (Jan 19, 2004)

The usual scenes from Star Wars, Indiana Jones and LOTR. You know them already.

Unbreakable: in the comic art gallery where Elijah tells David his theory about why there had to be a "superman" to counterbalance his fragility.

Matrix: When Morpheus tells Neo about the Matrix.

Toy Story: When Buzz tries to fly and crashes to the floor below. :-(

Little Mermaid: "Poor Unfortunate Souls" and "Part of Your World"

Aladdin: Flying through the Cave of Wonder 

Emperor's New Groove: The climactic potion-drinking scene. 

Godzilla: When they first enter Madison Square Garden.

Heathers: Heather #1 and the glass coffee table. "corn nuts"

Clerks: "THIRTY-SIX? Including Me?" "Thirty-seven" "THIRTY-SEVEN?!"

Chasing Amy: Santa Claus, the Easter Bunny, the male-friendly lesbian, the man-hating lesbian and a $100 dollar bill.  And the Hooper X "Black Rage" speech at the convention.

X-Men: When Rogue asks Wolvy if it hurts when the claws come out.

X2: Nightcrawler's opening scene, and the Phoenix effect.

Spider-man: Uncle Ben's death scene.

South Park: The movie rendtion of the Kyle's Mom song. 

Labyrinth: "One of these doors leads to the castle at the center of the labyrinth and the other door leads to...CERTAIN DEATH" and the bog of eternal stench

Pirates of the Caribbean: "But you've heard of me"

Terminator 3: The ending.

Daredevil: The "Dirty Dog" song playing for the Kingpin's first appearance.

Some of those are cooler than others, but that's just what came off the top of my head (mostly from my list of favorite movies)


----------



## demiurge1138 (Jan 19, 2004)

*The Lord of the Rings*- Any time the Nazgul appear on screen. 

*Raiders of the Lost Ark*- The entire Gratuitous Opening Action Sequence.

*King Kong*- The ending, with Kong astride the Empire State building.

*Star Wars*- The Cantina scene.

*Nosferatu* (the 70s remake)- The scenes of the English village emptied by plague, with rats running all over everything and the people having one last celebration before their dooms. Creepy, creepy stuff.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Kai Lord (Jan 19, 2004)

*Jaws:*  The shark's head rising from the water while Roy Scheider is tossing chum off the back of the boat.

*Star Wars:*  Luke and Leia swinging on the rope.

*Sleeping Beauty:*  The prince fighting the dragon on the cliff above the burning forest.

*The Black Stallion:*  The kid riding the horse along the beach.

*Close Encounters of the Third Kind:*  The little kid opening up the front door in front of that orange light.

*The Empire Strikes Back:*  Luke igniting his sword in front of Vader.

*The Fox and the Hound:*  The dog standing in front of the fox so the hunter can't shoot it.  *sniff*

*E.T.:*  The entire sequence beginning with the flowers coming back to life to reveal E.T.'s alive to the spaceship departing at the end.

*Gremlins:*  The blender.  The microwave.  Christmas carolers.  Dory's tavern.  The theater.  So many moments.

*Aliens:*  Ripley and Newt realize they're in the chamber of the Queen.

*Beauty and the Beast:*  The Gaston song.  Belle saying "I love you" one second before the last rose petal fell.

*Aladdin:*  Escaping the lava wave on the magic carpet.  "You'll always be a prince to me."

*The Fellowship of the Ring:*  "If you want him, come and claim him!"


----------



## CSB046 (Jan 19, 2004)

The scene in "Jaws" in which Quint, Brody, and Hooper are drinking below the ship's deck.  I'm always fascinated and drawn in by the way the scene movies from the initial lighthearted joking and comparing of scars to Quint's horrifying tale of the sinking of the U.S.S. Indianapolis, the subsequent shark attacks, the half-eaten man "bobbing up and down like a kind of top"...just chilling.  If Robert Shaw had done nothing else in his career but that scene, I'd probably still be calling him "one of the greats."

Not quite as good, but sticking with the same movie: the crew's first encounter with the shark.  Some memorable moments there...Brody unknowingly tossing chum into the shark's gaping mouth, the line "You're gonna need a bigger boat," and the exchange between Hooper and Quint as the shark swims by:  "That's a twenty-footer"..."Twenty-five.  All three tons of him."

Great stuff!

(Oh, and I can't forget, "Smile, you son of a..." BOOM!)

_Edited to note that Kai Lord posted about one of the above scenes while I was typing my own message.  Great minds, blah, blah, blah._


----------



## Elf Witch (Jan 19, 2004)

Risky Business: The car reapir man coming out and asking "allright who is the u boat commander"

ET: The whole scene where Et "dies" and then comes back I have seen this movie a dozen times and I still bawl like a baby.

Gone With The Wind: Scarlett standing the in the field vowing that she nor her family will ever go hungry again. 

Pearl Harbor: the entire attack had be on the edge of my seat.

Titantic: Rose and Jack hanging on the back of the ship right before it goes down.

Terminator 2: Linda Hamilton blowing away the evil terminator in the end.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 19, 2004)

stevelabny said:
			
		

> And the Hooper X "Black Rage" speech at the convention.




"What's a Nubian?"



> Labyrinth: "One of these doors leads to the castle at the center of the labyrinth and the other door leads to...CERTAIN DEATH" and the bog of eternal stench




For me, it's Sir Didymus' introduction.

"Well... may we have your permission?"
"Oh, I... well... hmm... that is to say... yes?"



			
				demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> Raiders of the Lost Ark- The entire Gratuitous Opening Action Sequence.




Just thinking back... it's a fantastic film... but most of my stand-out memories are from the opening sequence...

-Hyp.


----------



## jdavis (Jan 19, 2004)

Mog Elffoe said:
			
		

> Fun topic! Rife with spoilers!



Oops, I'll add a spoiler warning in at the top.

The Ring, when the kid tells the mom she wasn't supposed to help the girl. Talk about chills down the spine.

Raiders of the Lost Ark, the ending. Man the warehouse scene creeped me out at the end, talk about getting you thinking.

Hunt for the Red October, the sub battle at the end. From the first shot to the Dallas blowing her tanks to the Russian officers last line to Captain Tupolev, was all wonderful, kept me on the edge of my seat.

Highlander, the church scene. "I've got something to say, it's better to burn out than fade away".

Blair Witch, the end where the guy was standing in the corner. The movie looses something with repeated viewings, but man the end really got to me the first time I saw it.

Desperado, the gun fight in the bar. I sat through the whole scene mumbling "this is so cool" to myself. Man I love that movie.

No Way Out, the end reveal. I won't spoil that one, it's a classic.

Big Trouble in Little China, Jack talking to Lo Pan in the wheelchair. Funny stuff.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 19, 2004)

jdavis said:
			
		

> Blair Witch, the end where the guy was standing in the corner. The movie looses something with repeated viewings, but man the end really got to me the first time I saw it.




Blair Witch did absolutely nothing for me.

The credits started to roll, and I thought "Oh.  I guess that was the end."



> Desperado, the gun fight in the bar. I sat through the whole scene mumbling "this is so cool" to myself. Man I love that movie.




Damned straight.

_Once Upon a Time in Mexico_ *still* hasn't come out in theatres here 

-Hyp.


----------



## Frostmarrow (Jan 19, 2004)

When the colonial marines with motion trackers realise that "9 feet" is within the room. Ripley checks the ceiling...

*woot duh duh duh duh*

---

When the hero that survived an entire night in a cottage assaulted by the returning dead welcomes the dawn by looking out the window. He spots a posse of well armed humans and he waves to them. 

Cut to the humans: "There's one"...

---

When Jaques Mayol swims out of the sphere of light and follows the dolphins.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 19, 2004)

Frostmarrow said:
			
		

> When the colonial marines with motion trackers realise that "9 feet" is within the room. Ripley checks the ceiling...




Hell, _Aliens_ is one of those films where you can just list the scenes, in a thread like this...

-Hyp.


----------



## Triumph (Jan 19, 2004)

Liam Neeson revealing a Jedi's knowledge of the Force is determined by midichlorians in his cells.  Jake Lloyd cheering while blowing up the trade federation ship.

Sean Connery's entrance in Highlander 2.

When Chris O'Donnell struggles with the plants in Batman & Robin, then is pulled under water via the effect of reversing the film.

The Russian crowding cheering for Rocky instead of Drago.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 19, 2004)

Triumph said:
			
		

> Liam Neeson...
> 
> Sean Connery...
> 
> ...




_I must break you..._

-Hyp.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 19, 2004)

Hmmmm one scene in *Empire Strikes Back* has been missed so while the movie has been listed many I’ll have to add one more.

The Imperial Navy shown from multiple angels, William’s now classic _Imperial March_ plays for the first time.  Next we see an Imperial Star Destroyer of epic portions its name the _Executioner_.  We see the man himself, Darth Vader, and we know without question it’s Vader’s flagship. 


Oh and a quick since the mood is mostly set.

“The Emperor is not as forgiving as I.” 

And a freebie.

*Pirates of the Caribbean* were the pirates walk upon the bottom of the moonlit ocean.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 19, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh and a quick since the mood is mostly set.
> 
> “The Emperor is not as forgiving as I.”




"Apology... accepted, Captain Neda..."

-Hyp.


----------



## The Mirrorball Man (Jan 19, 2004)

*Monty Python's The Meaning of Life* - Mister Creosote explodes in the restaurant.

*Alien* - The chestburster scene.

*The Godfather, Part II* - Michael's final words to his brother:
"Fredo, you're nothing to me now. You're not a brother, you're not a friend. I don't want to know you or what you do. I don't want to see you at the hotels, I don't want you near my house. When you see our mother, I want to know a day in advance, so I won't be there. You understand?"

*Pirates of the Caribbean* - The first time we see Captain Jack Sparrow on his sinking ship.

*Annie Hall* - Alvin's final monologue:
"I though of that old joke, y'know, this guy goes to a psychiatrist and says, "Doc, my brother's crazy. He thinks he's a chicken." And, the doctor says, "Well, why don't you turn him in?" And the guy says, "I would, but I need the eggs." Well, I guess that's pretty much how I feel about relationships. Y'know, they're totally irrational and crazy and absurd and, but, I guess we keep going through it because most of us need the eggs."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 19, 2004)

The Mirrorball Man said:
			
		

> *Pirates of the Caribbean* - The first time we see Captain Jack Sparrow on his sinking ship.




That's fast become one of my favourite entrances ever.

-Hyp.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 19, 2004)

Well Pirates of the Caribbean has allot of amazing scene but they are very recent to us all.  It will be interested how time favors them, but I expect it to be favored very well indeed.


----------



## The Mirrorball Man (Jan 19, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> That's fast become one of my favourite entrances ever.
> 
> -Hyp.



Hmm... That's a good idea for a new thread: "favorite movie entrance".


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 19, 2004)

Here are ten of my favorites, a rather eclectic list: 

*Adventures of Robin Hood (Errol Flynn version)* When Robin walks into the manor house banquet hall with the dead stag killed illegally slung over his shoulders.

*The Blues Brothers* Lots of great scenes, but the top of my list would be the one in the tunnel with Carrie Fisher. 

*It's a Wonderful Life* George's breakdown at home on Christmas eve. 

*When Harry Met Sally* The deli scene is great, but my favorite is Billy Crystal's proposal speech to Meg Ryan at the end.

*The Princess Bride* The swordfight between Montoya and Roberts.

*The American President* Michael J. Fox's speech to the President about American values.

*The Hunt for Red October* When Scott Glenn is in temporary command of the Soviet sub.

*Silverado* After the warning shots - Deputy: "Let's keep going, he hasn't hit anything yet."  Sheriff (played by John Clease) "You idiot, he's hit everything he's shot at.  My jurisdiction ends here." 

*Star Trek: First Contact* Great action scenes, but my favorite part is when a drunk Deanna is introducing Ryker to Cochrine. 

*Planet of the Apes (original version)* The final scene.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Jan 19, 2004)

*Pirates of the Caribbean* - Jack's entrance (best entrance I think I've ever seen in a movie, bar none).

*Pirates of the Caribbean* - The look on Barbosa's face when Jack comes waltzing into the cave just before he sacrifices Will ("It's not possible...") is priceless.

*Master and Commander* - The scene where Aubrey spots the French muzzle-flashes in the fog and instant before the SURPRISE gets mangled.

*Fellowship of the Ring* - The whole Moria sequence, from the awe-inspiring establishing shot to Gimli's reaction upon seeing Balin's Tomb to Gandalf vs. the Balrog to the character's reactions to Gandalf's "death."

*Fellowship of the Ring* - Boromir's death scene, from his refusal to lay down and die to his last words to Aragorn; "I would have followed you, my brother...my captain..._my king_."

*The Two Towers* - Pretty much all of the Helm's Deep sequence, from Haldir and the Elves marching in to help the Rohirrim to Theoden's monologue "Where is the horse and rider?  Where is the horn that was blowing?..." and the way they interspersed that with shots of the young boys and old men taking up arms for the last stand to Haldir's death to Theoden's last charge ("Now for wrath, now for ruin, and a red dawn! Forth Eorlingas!") and of course the charge of Eomer's _eored_ as the sun rises on the fifth day.

*Return of the King* - Faramir's suicidal attack on Osgiliath, interspersed with the Steward feasting and Pippin singing that really sad song.

*Return of the King* - The entire Battle of Pellenor Field, particularly the Rohirrim screaming "DEATH!" as they charge the huge orcish army, and also the Dead fulfilling their oath.


----------



## Henry (Jan 19, 2004)

I'll toss in a few from movies that aren't currently in the list, in the hopes that someone may be curious enough to check them out:

-Unforgiven, Munny's speech: _"All right now, I'm comin' out! Any man I see out there, I'm gonna shoot him. Any sumbitch takes a shot at me, I'm not only gonna kill him, but I'm gonna kill his wife, all his friends, and Burn his damn house down!"_

-Let it Ride, when Trotter professes his love to his wife, and his desire to give  up gambling after that one perfect day; especially, his friend Looney's narrative to the Racetrack audience: _"...And he PISSED it ALL away!"_


----------



## buzzard (Jan 19, 2004)

Well I'm gonna have to go with a couple from the Matrix. These are ones that always come to mind when I think of how cool the movie was.

First- "I need guns, lots of guns" and the racks as they zoom in. 

Then the sequence in the lobby of the building as they enter to rescue Morpheus. Watching the pillars disintegrate under automatic fire as cover is reduced to concealment. I really love that scene. 

Also another relatively unknown favorite- the scene in Red Dawn as the camera shows the bumper sticker on a pickup truck "If you want my gun, you'll have to pry it from my cold dead fingers" and then rapidly pans to a Soviet paratroop prying a 1911 .45 from presumably the truck owner's cold dead fingers. 

buzzard


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jan 19, 2004)

The Mirrorball Man said:
			
		

> Hmm... That's a good idea for a new thread: "favorite movie entrance".




That IS a good idea...I'll start it.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Jan 19, 2004)

Ooooooh, I got a bunch...

 The first shot of L.A. in Blade Runner.  Also, Batty's death scene.
 The dinner table scene in Alien.
 The teahouse sequence in Hard Boiled.
 Jurassic Park: When Dr. Grant stands up in the jeep, slackjawed, staring at the dinosaurs.  Pretty much everyone in the audience had the same look on their faces.
 The baptism scene in The Godfather.
 The slow-motion scene in Road to Perdition when Tom Hanks guns down Paul Newman's gang.
 Luke's run in the Death Star Trench.
 The House of Blue Leaves fight in Kill Bill Vol. 1.
 Jules's speech to Pumpkin in the diner at the end of Pulp Fiction.  "But I'm trying Ringo.  I'm trying real hard...(turns safety on)... to be the Shepherd."

 And because I'm such a sentimental nerd:
 Kevin Costner asking his dad to play catch with him in Field of Dreams.  Gets me every time.


----------



## The Sigil (Jan 19, 2004)

Here are a few more...

*It's a Wonderful Life:* The "honeymoon" scene when George comes home after saving the Savings & Loan from the Rush.  "Welcome Home, Mr. Bailey," the camera pans as he looks at his new bride, the table, the bird roasting over the fire (attached to the phonograph)... and then the *gulp* as he looks at the queen-size bed.

*It's a Wonderful Life:* The ending scene with the entire town piling into the Baileys' living room.

*Camelot:* The whole "I wonder what the King is doing tonight" sequence.

*Ocean's Eleven:* "Check the tape!  Does it say 'Bellagio' on the floor?" ... just as the SWAT team is making its way out of the casino and we see Brad Pitt's face.

*Independence Day:* "Do me one favor... tell my children I love them very much" as Russell, the whacked-out, alien-abducted fighter pilot goes kamikaze into the alien craft toward the end of the movie.

*Prince of Egypt:* Moses parting the Red Sea... you know it's coming but it still looks incredible.

*Return to Me:* David Duchovny arrives home after his wife dies at the hospital.  He's still covered in blood and in shock.  He closes the door and just sinks down, collapsing into a huge, shaking, sobbing mess.

*What Dreams May Come:* The "paint" world sequence.  I especially love Cuba Gooding Jr.'s delivery of... "Are you your arm?  Where does your consciousness exist?"  "In my brain, I suppose."  "Brain is meat, it's an organ... that's not you.  Thought is real... physical is the illusion.  Pretty wild, huh?"

Now, granted, some of these are, I guess, very HUMAN moments (Return to Me, Camelot, etc.), but the bare humanity with which they're portrayed just gets me.

--The Sigil


----------



## jdavis (Jan 19, 2004)

Henry said:
			
		

> -Unforgiven, Munny's speech: _"All right now, I'm comin' out! Any man I see out there, I'm gonna shoot him. Any sumbitch takes a shot at me, I'm not only gonna kill him, but I'm gonna kill his wife, all his friends, and Burn his damn house down!"_



I can't believe I forgot that one, man that's just a great movie.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 19, 2004)

jdavis said:
			
		

> I can't believe I forgot that one, man that's just a great movie.



Indeed. 

Props to the man who listed true grit also! 

I would like to see what everyone consider as the single magic movie moment from one movie.  How many scenes from each Star Wars movie, Aliens, and Pirates of the Caribbean do you think would be named?


----------



## kirinke (Jan 20, 2004)

a memorable scene from the mummy returns
evy's death scene. that was just too teary for words....


----------



## WayneLigon (Jan 20, 2004)

Oh, man.. an almost impossible task. And I'll choose just one from each movie I think of. It's just whatever randomly comes to my mind, since there are so so many great scenes in stuff I've liked. 

*Star Wars*: The jump to lightspeed
*Planes, Trains and Automobiles*: "Where's your other hand?" "Between two pillows." *Eyes widen*
*Lake Placid*: Betty White feeding her 'babies'
*Fellowship of the Ring*: Legolas' amazing stab-then-shoot.
*The Two Towers*: the revelation of the true size of Saruman's army
*Return of the King:* Frodo kissing Sam on the forehead
*Batman Forever*: The only time we see Dick in the original Robin costume
*Aliens*: When they realize they're trapped in the lab
*Rat Race*: You. Should. Have. Bought. A. Squirrel.
*Close Encounters of the Third Kind*: When Barry opens the farmhouse door to the blinding light. Alternately, when the Indians all point upwards and shout.
*Once Upon a Time In Mexico*: 'We are Sons of Mexico."




From the small screen:
*Battlestar Gallactica*: "I really think you should take a look at the other Battlestar!"


----------



## Elemental (Jan 20, 2004)

I have a lot, so.....

Toy Story--Woody's pleading with the Frankenstein-toys in Sid's room to help him save Buzz. 

Blade 2--Nyssa's disintegration as the sun comes up, after fifteen-plus minutes of slick ultraviolence.

Fellowship of the Ring--The whole Amon Hen sequence, from Aragorn facing down the hundred orcs, through that amazing rolling-down-the-side of the hill shot that takes us from one fight to another, to the fall of Boromir.

Return of the King--Two. One is the bit at the beginning, where we see Gollum's slow degeneration as the Ring corrupts him. Also, the moment when the Mumakil turn up, visible from the other side of the battlefield...._and the Rohirrim charge them!_

Hard Boiled--the entire hospital shootout.

Kill Bill--the entire battle at the club. Especially the way the last standing gang member is dealt with.

Apollo 13--the tense wait to see if the spacecraft has burnt up, missed and shot beyond hope of recovery, or if it made it. I knew what had happened, but I was still on the edge of my seat.

Matrix Reloaded--Morpheus' speech. "What if tomorrow.....the war could be over?"

Matrix Revolutions--Three. The start of the battle for Zion, where all the mecha open fire on the breach at once, and there's nothing coming down from it but wreckage for several seconds. The hovercraft shoots above the cloud cover, and for just a moment, we see a normal sun and sky. And shortly afterwards, Trinity's death scene. Neo may be a god in the virtual world, but in the real one, he's helpless--he can't even see her face. 

Conan The Barbarian--the conversation between Saboutai and the wizard at the funeral pyre. "He is Conan. A Cimmerian. He will not cry. So I cry for him."

American Pie--"This one time, at band camp....."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 20, 2004)

Elemental said:
			
		

> Fellowship of the Ring--The whole Amon Hen sequence, from Aragorn facing down the hundred orcs, through that amazing rolling-down-the-side of the hill shot that takes us from one fight to another, to the fall of Boromir.




Yeah!



> Return of the King--Two. One is the bit at the beginning, where we see Gollum's slow degeneration as the Ring corrupts him. Also, the moment when the Mumakil turn up, visible from the other side of the battlefield...._and the Rohirrim charge them!_




The Gollum progression didn't really work for me.  But as for the Rohgue Squadron - Yeah!



> Conan The Barbarian--the conversation between Saboutai and the wizard at the funeral pyre. "He is Conan. A Cimmerian. He will not cry. So I cry for him."




Yeah!

Hell, there's so many in Conan... 

-Hyp.


----------



## Kai Lord (Jan 20, 2004)

Elemental said:
			
		

> Hard Boiled--the entire hospital shootout.



The best part of this is one spectacular sequence where Tequila and Tony take out two entire floors of bad buys _in one continuous shot._  They blow away everyone on one floor without a single cutaway, then they jump into  the elevator, the cameraman _follows_ them in, doors close.  Doors open, new floor, they exit and commence firing.  Two floors.  Dozens of bodies.  One shot.  One take.  Awesome.


----------



## John Crichton (Jan 20, 2004)

*Spoilers ahoy!*

To add from some of my favorite flicks -

*Dark City:*  After Hurt's character is sucked out and we see the City for what it really is.

*Fargo:* The woodchipper.

*Fight Club:*  The reveal.

*Ghostbusters:*  The end confrontation with Gozer.

*Star Trek VI: The Undiscovered Country:*  Spock's entrance at the beginning and the fly off into the sunset at the end.

*Star Trek VI: The Undiscovered Country:*  "Fire!"

*Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan:*  The Enterprise coming up behind the Reliant in the nebula sequence at the end and pelting it with torpedoes.

*The Game:*  The fall.

*Citizen Kane:*  The opening sequence.

*Titanic:*  The first time seeing the ship.  Seeing the broken ship later on.

*Army of Darkness:*  The pit sequence and Ash's boomstick speech afterwords.

*Brotherhood of the Wolf:*  Opening fight with Mani against the crowd.


----------



## CCamfield (Jan 20, 2004)

*Raiders of the Lost Ark* - when Indy confronts the swordsman in Cairo

*Once a Thief* - the big surprise, and the final shootout

*Army of Darkness* - when he grabs the book and what happens immediately after.  Also, dealing with his twin(s).

*Arsenic and Old Lace* - when Cary Grant's character opens the window seat

*Fist of Legend* - the final fight between Jet Li's character and the general

*A Fistful of Dollars* - "My mule don't like it when people laugh..."

edit - some more

*Casablanca* - there are so many great bits of dialogue, it's pretty much the whole film.  Rick's final speech to Ilsa.  Renaud closing the club and being handed his winnings.  The scene where Laszlo gets the band to play La Marseillaise.

*Lawrence of Arabia* - when Lawrence goes back to get the lost man


----------



## shilsen (Jan 20, 2004)

Most recent one for me, which I don't think has been mentioned:

_RotK _ - The beacons of Gondor sequence. Never has the lighting of a few bonfires looked so good.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jan 20, 2004)

Star Wars opening ships in combat appearing from the top of the screen and keep passing over, epic.  

Cool Hand Luke (the whole movie)

Raiders of the Lost Arc - the run out of the ruins to the airplane

Alien - when the little guy pops from the chest

LotR - the battle with the cave troll, the Nazgul, on-and-on

Dragonslayer - the dragon crawling in the caves

Arsenic and Old Lace - When Gary Grant finds out there  is a body in the window seat and there are 11 more bodies in the basement


----------



## Frostmarrow (Jan 20, 2004)

When the camera approaches the space station to the score of _Also sprach Zarathustra_ in _2001: A Space Odessey_.

When the kids' television is revealed to be a fireplace in _The Terminator_.

Christopher Walken plays Russian roulette in Saigon after the Vietnam war is over in _Deer Hunter_.


----------



## Allanon (Jan 20, 2004)

Matrix - Trinity's memorable quote "Dodge This"


----------



## Qlippoth (Jan 20, 2004)

_Army of Darkness_ - "Lady, I'm going to have to ask you to leave the store."


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jan 20, 2004)

"You'd be William Muny, killer of women and children?"

"I've killed women & children.  I've killed everything that walks or crawls at one time or another and I'm here to kill you Little Bill for what you did to Ned."

Goddamn that is a great movie!  At any given time I may say it's the greatest movie of all time.  The entire thing is movie magic, there is nothing bad or wrong or out of place.  It's magic, total magic. 

"It's a hell of a thing killing a man, you take all he's got, and all he's ever gonna have..."


----------



## Klaatu B. Nikto (Jan 21, 2004)

Many of mine have probably be said but I'll say 'em again.

Phantom Menace - QuiGonn Jinn and ObiWan Kenobi vs. Darth Maul

Army of Darkness - Ash's encounter with the Deadite, where he prevents the blacksmith from being squished.

Army of Darkness - "Say hello to the 21st Century!" in the Death Coaster's maiden voyage.

Army of Darkness - "Lady, I'm afraid I"m going to have to ask you to leave the store."

Rumble in the Bronx - the warehouse fight

Jackie Chan's First Strike - Chan demonstrating his black belt in "Ladder Fu"

Police Story - an older Chan flick with one of the best end fights I've seen and in a mall no less.

Deadly China Hero - numerous fight sequences with Jet Li as Wong Fei Hong but my faves are Wong vs. the High Priest (NO SHADOW KICK!) and his return at the end (Centipede Fu vs Chicken Fu!). However his 2 pupils fighting the High Priest was also pretty good.

Hard Boiled - its 3 long gun fights with the hospital as the best one

Broken Arrow - "Please do not shoot at the thermonuclear DEVICES!"

Magnificent Seven - its the theme

Blade - opening sequence in the slaughterhouse and the leadup to the final duel

Kiss of the Dragon - when Jet Li assaults the police station, especially in self defense class and against the twins

Big Trouble in Little China - I can't nail any one thing down but most seem to involve Egg Shen (reminds me of Uncle from Jackie Chan Adventures), Jack or Wang (gee, that narrows it down).

The Princess Bride - Final duel between Count Rugan and Inigo Montoya "Offer me all that I desire!" "Anything you want! Please!" "Give me back my father you son of a (w)itch!". 

Dirty Harry - "I know what you're thinking. Did he fire 5 shots or 6? In all the confusion, I lost track myself. Seeing how this is a .44 Magnum, the most powerful handgun in the world and can blow your head CLEEEEAN off, the question you should be asking yourself is: do I feel lucky? Well do ya, punk?"


----------



## Dragonblade (Jan 21, 2004)

So many good scenes from my favorite movies that others have mentioned.

But how about:

----------
from Tron: "No one user wrote me!" 
Numerous other scenes as well.
----------
Last Starfighter: "What do we do?"......"We die."

And my personal fave: "He's a Zandozan, an intergalactic hitman with only one thought on his microscopic little brain. Kill Alex Rogan!"

Too many great scenes from that movie!
-----------

Braveheart: "...And on the morrow you shall receive your purification..."
Lots of great scenes.
-----------
Brotherhood of the Wolf: at the end where the Frenchman puts on the warpaint and opens up a can of whup ass all over the cultists who killed his Indian friend.
-----------
Equilibrium: the scene where Christian Bale realizes he has been betrayed at the end and then gets pissed. "No, not without incident..."
-----------
Transformers the Movie: The death of Optimus Prime.
I cried as a little kid when I saw this.


----------



## The Sigil (Jan 21, 2004)

Klaatu B. Nikto said:
			
		

> The Princess Bride - Final duel between Count Rugan and Inigo Montoya "Offer me all that I desire!" "Anything you want! Please!" "Give me back my father you son of a (w)itch!".



You know, the first time I saw the Princess Bride, it was the "cleaned up" version for network television.  We taped it and watched it again and again.

And in that scene, they cut it this way:

"Money, promise me money."
"I promise..."
"Power, too.  Promise me that..."
"All that I have and more, please..."
"Offer me anything my heart desires!"
"Anything you want."
"I want my father back." 
*stab*
Rugan drops.

I dunno, I always felt it was MUCH more powerful that way, without the "SOB" comment afterward.

--The Sigil


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 21, 2004)

The Sigil said:
			
		

> I dunno, I always felt it was MUCH more powerful that way, without the "SOB" comment afterward.



Complete opposite for me I found it much more believable in the "full" version. 

Must have been taped ALONG time ago too.


----------



## Storminator (Jan 21, 2004)

Rope, whole movie. There are no cuts!

Memento. Movie keeps getting cooler and cooler with each new scene.

Terminator: "Listen! And understand! That terminator is out there. It can't be bargained with! It can't be reasoned with! It doesn't feel pity, or remorse, or fear. And it absolutely will not stop, ever, until you are dead!"

Conan: "Do you want to live forever?"

RotK: Speech and knocking the spears before the charge...

PS


----------



## Ghostwind (Jan 21, 2004)

Matrix: Where Neo walks through the metal detector, sets it off and then slowly pulls back the coat to reveal all the hardware he's carrying. The expression on the security guard's face was a Mastercard moment.

Matrix: The helicopter scene where Neo saves Trinity.

Matrix 2: "Where's Neo?" "He's doing his Superman thing."

Tomb Raider: The whole bungee ballet action sequence that ends with her firing off a few rounds that almost miss her butler and then simply saying "Sorry about that."

Signs: Where you get your first glimpse (barely) of the alien standing on the roof of the barn.


----------



## Tanager (Jan 21, 2004)

Storminator said:
			
		

> Rope, whole movie. There are no cuts!




Well, not quite true. IIRC film reels of the time didn't hold enough film for it to be done in one continuous take. But they edit it so that it looks fairly seemless. 

The things you learn dating a film scholar.

It *is* an excellent movie though, probably my favorite Hitchcock.

I'll add this...

The conversation between the business man and the undertaker at the beginning of the _Magnificent Seven_. Great dialogue.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Jan 21, 2004)

*Apolcalypse Now* - The whole sequence of the airborne Cavalry division taking the beach, from the helicopters "charging" to the tune of _Ride of the Valkyries_ to the Colonel's absolutely priceless lines - "I took this beach so you could go surfing" and of the course the famous "I love the smell of napalm in the morning."

*Apolcalypse Now* - Martin Sheen emerges from the water, machete in hand, giving off those "absolute badass" vibes, to go kill Kurtz.  Not an archetypally "heroic" moment, but you can see by the look in his eyes that Kurtz is a dead man.

*Apocalypse Now* - And similarly to the above, any scene with Marlon Brando.  That guy had some serious presence, you could really tell that Kurtz was a scary guy.


----------



## Storminator (Jan 22, 2004)

Tanager said:
			
		

> Well, not quite true. IIRC film reels of the time didn't hold enough film for it to be done in one continuous take. But they edit it so that it looks fairly seemless.




True, I was rounding off. 

I've heard both 7 and 4 cuts thruout the film, but for the life of me, I can't figure out where they are...

PS


----------



## Mister Underhill (Jan 22, 2004)

Being a big Eastwood fan, I have to mention one glaringly overlooked film: _The Outlaw Josey Wales: _

Wales: You a bounty hunter? 
Bounty Hunter: Man's got to make a livin' somehow. 
Wales: Dyin' ain't much of a livin', boy.  

TOJW is one of the most quotable movies around.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jan 22, 2004)

Mister Underhill said:
			
		

> Being a big Eastwood fan, I have to mention one glaringly overlooked film: _The Outlaw Josey Wales: _
> 
> Wales: You a bounty hunter?
> Bounty Hunter: Man's got to make a livin' somehow.
> ...




"Josey, you can't get 'em all!"
"That's a fact."
"Why are you doing this Josey?"
"I ain't got nothing better to do."

Josey on attacking an army unit by himself.


----------



## Old One (Jan 22, 2004)

*A few favorites...*

*Patton:* Opening Monologue

*Saving Private Ryan:* Opening sequence at Omaha Beach...the closest most moviegoers will, thankfully, every come to the chaos of real combat (IMO).

*Last of the Mohicans:* The initial fight when Magua betrays the English and Hawkeye, et al, come to the rescue; the betrayal of the English column promised safe passage; the final battle on the cliffside.

*Resevior Dogs:* Last shootout...I had to play it in slo-mo about 10 times to figure out who shot who.

*Raiders of the Lost Ark:* Indiana Jones gunning down the huge, great scimitar wielding Arab.

*Gladiator:* Opening battle with the German tribes and "Recreation of the Battle of Zama".

*Three/Four Musketeers (1973/74 versions with Richard Chamberlin, Michael York and Oliver Reed):* The first battle with the Cardinal's guards; Defense of the Reboubt at La Rochelle; Final battle at the Convent.

*Lethal Weapon II:* End of film in ship's hold with _Knockin on Heaven's Door _ playing...

*Platoon:* Death of Elias to _Adagio in Strings_...

*Ferris Bueller's Day Off:* _"Bueller...anyone...anyone?"_; _"When Cameron was in Egypt's land...let my Cameron go..."_; Whole scene when Mr. Rooney thinks he is talking to Ferris and Ferris calls in on the other line_..."Pucker up, Buttercup."_

~ Old One


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Jan 23, 2004)

Support Your Local Sheriff, where the younger brother is put in the jail cell.  The best jail cell within 100 miles.  Sturdy brick walls, built by the combined work of the entire town.  Only trouble is, there are no bars.  Due next week or two. 

Tremors 2, when the gun nut pulls up in the army two-ton truck, and lists all his armament.  The disbelief and incredulity of the geologist, as it slowly dawns on her that Burt, rather than being overprepared, may just be undergunned...

***************

Frostmarrow, what's this from:


> When the hero that survived an entire night in a cottage assaulted by the returning dead welcomes the dawn by looking out the window. He spots a posse of well armed humans and he waves to them.
> 
> Cut to the humans: "There's one"...


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Jan 23, 2004)

Blazing Saddles:  "'Scuse me while I whip this out."

 Or the whole scene when Hedley Lamarr is interviewing for bandits, and Bart's dressed up as a Klansman.  


   Bart*:*: Stampeding cattle. 
 Hedley Lamarr: That's not much of a crime.  
   Bart: Through the Vatican?  
 Lamarr: Kinky! Sign here.


----------



## Wehtam (Jan 23, 2004)

Bill & Teds Excellent Adventure: The scene with Napoleon bowling. I never think of Napoleon the same way again. 

Back to the Future: Doc hanging off the Clock Tower.

Empire Strikes Back: The Lightsaber Battle in the cave in Dagobah when he cuts off Vader's head to reveal his own face. 

Return of the Jedi: The whole scene with the Emperor shocking Luke with the lightning. Made me cry when I was a kid. 

Return of the Jedi: The unmasking of Vader. That scene is permenantly etched into my mind. 

The Two Towers: The Urk-Hai standing at the walls of Helms Deep thumping their weapons in unison. An intensely psychological scene that shows how much doo-doo our heroes were really in. 

Fellowship of the Ring: The entire scene with Arwen carrying Frodo away from the Ringwraths. 

Fellowship of the Ring: The "You Cannnot PASS!" scene with Gandolf and the Balrog. 

A New Hope: Luke standing and looking at the duel sunsets with that music playing. It makes you wonder if he's ever going to get off that rock. 

A New Hope: Lukes trench run.

Robocop: When we first see him as Robocop.

Pulp Fiction: The "Do they speak English in What?" It shows us howmuch of a badass Jules really is. 

Pulp Fiction: The entire last scene in the Diner with the robbery and how Jules handles it. 

I'm sure I can think of more, but that's all for right now.


----------



## Tanager (Jan 24, 2004)

Storminator said:
			
		

> I've heard both 7 and 4 cuts thruout the film, but for the life of me, I can't figure out where they are...




According to my GF there's 10 cuts (11 shots). I have a repressed memory of her sitting with the DVD remote and watching the entire movie almost frame by frame, so I'll take her word on it.

As for another magical movie moment...

Parker Posey singing "Teacher's Pet" in _Waiting for Guffman_.

Actually pretty much anything with Parker Posey in it is good with me.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jan 26, 2004)

Storminator said:
			
		

> True, I was rounding off.
> 
> I've heard both 7 and 4 cuts thruout the film, but for the life of me, I can't figure out where they are...
> 
> PS



Why not?  I haven't seen *Rope* in years, but it's usually pretty obvious: the camera suddenly zooming in on someone's back, moving past a piece of furniture which blocks the view, or a character suddenly stepping in front of the camera.  Some of them are quite well done, but I eventually found them distracting--there's just too many of them not to get tiresome.

There are also some more traditional "cuts" in the movie--three or four of them.  They are discussed on the IMDB message board and on an archived alt.movies.hitchcock post.


----------

